# String stop feedback



## cch0830 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have the last model Bowtech Allegiance. It didn't come with a string stop, so I just purchased a Vibracheck String Stop. I'm not sure about it. When the string is resting on the rubber stopper, it's not centered. It sits off to the edge. It's still stops the string, but I'm thinking it will wear down the rubber stop faster because it's not centered. It seems to reduce shock after release but the noise it makes when the string hits the stopper might be louder than without a stopper. Anybody have any suggestions or comments?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Mar 12, 2010)

Your string is not supposed to sit up against the rubber piece you want it to where you can slide a credit card between your STS and string.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 12, 2010)

It should be centered...should be able to adjust it with a small allen wrench.  Don't forget to have the string served where it hits the string stopper

I put a string stopper on my Guardian a couple months ago and love it.


----------



## preacher (Mar 12, 2010)

I've always been told to set the string stop about an 1/8" off of the string and adjust it so the string is in the center.


----------



## Deerhead (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a Bowtech Allegiance also.  I put an STS on mine.  There should be a noticeable noise reduction.  As noted below the string needs to be served  where it contacts the stop.  The stop should be adjusted so it is centered on the string.  There should be a little clearance between the string (when in the let-off position) and the stop.   This clearance on my bow is about 1/16”.  You might need to adjust the clearance distance to for optimum noise reduction.


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 12, 2010)

What the heck is the thing in your avatar?!

Wiggin me out haha

Sorry for off topic..


----------



## wmahunter (Mar 12, 2010)

Which one?  I see a 3 wheeler, mini-bike, hog, and elk.


----------



## kcausey (Mar 12, 2010)

Put the vibracheck on the closet shelf and go to Archery Talk and buy a Vibekiller by CoolHandLuke.
I set mine up on my allegiance and my drenalin just barely touching the string/serving....works fine, super quiet, no hand shock.

Also, get someone else to shoot your bow, you get about 10-15 yards away, in front of the shooter, on the risor side of the bow.....you'll likely hear the arrow instead of the bow.   They always sound much louder when you shoot them.


----------



## kcausey (Mar 12, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> It should be centered...should be able to adjust it with a small allen wrench.  Don't forget to have the string served where it hits the string stopper
> 
> I put a string stopper on my Guardian a couple months ago and love it.



Vibracheck's can't be adjusted side to side, they are straight, period.  The rubber is too rigid too...much louder than an sts or vibekiller.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 12, 2010)

kcausey said:


> Put the vibracheck on the closet shelf and go to Archery Talk and buy a Vibekiller by CoolHandLuke.



Kind a like what you told every body to do about getting an x-force...er I mean Ally...er I mean Drenalin 

  j/k


----------



## cch0830 (Mar 13, 2010)

XJfire75 said:


> What the heck is the thing in your avatar?!
> 
> Wiggin me out haha
> 
> Sorry for off topic..



Sambar Deer


----------



## james hyde (Mar 14, 2010)

Some installations can't be centered due to cable location, the Ally is one of those.


----------



## kcausey (Mar 14, 2010)

james hyde said:


> Some installations can't be centered due to cable location, the Ally is one of those.



The allegiance has nothing to do with it.   I have an allegiance and my vibekiller is centered on the string.  The Vibracheck supressor can't be adjusted side to side, only depth/length.  If the cables had anything to do with that you wouldn't be able to shoot 3 vaned arrows.


----------



## bubbarast (Mar 17, 2010)

put some string leeches on and your problem will be solved


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 17, 2010)

try the hydroshock string stop by hydronic archery... only one ive seen witht he hyradulic cylincer and i think it does alot more


----------

